# Suche aktuelles Command and Conquer



## Defenz0r (17. November 2014)

Hallo, 

Welches Command and Conquer (Online) könnt Ihr mir denn empfehlen?
Gibt ja ein paar käufliche Versionen etc, sind die gut?
Gibt es auch genauso gute oder bessere F2P ?
Will kein Pay2Win.
Wie ist eig. Company Of Heroes?


Grüße


----------



## azzih (17. November 2014)

Online ist Generals mit dem Addon Zero Hour das beste C&C. Allerdings auch schon in die Jahre gekommen und ich hab keine Ahnung ob und wie der MP da noch aktiv gespielt wird.
Company of Heroes 1 war und ist sehr beliebt. Der 2. Teil ist nicht so gut angekommen aber durchaus auch noch ein gutes Strategiespiel.

F2P kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------

